# Surf spinning Reel and Rod(beach)



## blazing (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi guys,
i dont have that much experience about fishing rigs.I live in Qatar where there are only beaches from where u cast far...So i was thinking about buying Penn Battle 2 6000 reel , However i am really confused with different brands of rod.What u guys think of *Penn prevail 11 ft spinning rod*, is it compatible with *Penn Battle 2 6000* or should i get another spinning rod for under *130$*.Please suggest me a good rod and reel which will last long (Budge below *230$* for spinning rod and reel)...i usually get fish below 10 kg and the least size would be 1 kg that includes King mackerel , Queen fish , milkfish , barracuda etc.

kindly provide me a link to the online store so that i can buy it....

Thanks.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

For surf fishing, my setup is a Penn Battle (year one) 8000 with 75# power pro braid and the 12 ft Penn Prevail. It's beefy enough to throw 8oz and bait. Caught a 3-4ft shark that weighed about 20 pounds (about 9Kg). Had no issue what so ever pulling it in. I chose the 8000 because of more line capacity. But there are cheaper and more expensive rods and reels to buy, this just fits my budget.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

the rod is capable of 2-6 oz which should be fine. The reel will be overkill - I think it is too big for this rod as it holds 460 yards of 30 lb braid. I would go with the Penn Battle II model 4000 reel as it holds 260 yds of 20 lb braid which should be OK for your type of fishing. 20 lb braid is plenty for you...

Sandcrab


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I use a battle 2 6000 spooled with 50lb power pro paired with a 10ft old model diawa eliminator. Works great for the drum I never catch and the sharks I don't want to catch.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

The battle two series comes in a surf rod combo option. Think 9ft or 10 ft .Check that out. Around $150 for the combo. Go to bass pro shop .com


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I have the 9ft combo that came with the 6000 battle 2. The rod can't handle more than maybe 3oz and bait.


----------

